# Someone Else has an obedience brag...



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Hmmmm, who could it be?


Probably the same person that told me she might be too busy today to post any updates so I told her she better at least put something on facebook or I'd come over and kick her butt! : So, we might not hear from her on here today....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh do tell......please!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I love reading brags! waiting...waiting...waiting..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, Oh I know, I Know!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Let's see, without letting the cat out of the bag here is a clue...

A wonder dog whose name rhymes with lira got a leg toward her...sounds like...seedy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

... and isn't it with a great big BLUE rosette???


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Let's see, without letting the cat out of the bag here is a clue...
> 
> A wonder dog whose name rhymes with lira got a leg toward her...sounds like...seedy.


I just told on you! :::


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh you guys are so bad!!!    Thank you!

Mira and I showed for the first time in Novice A obedience. Quick summary, we got our first CD leg with a 192 and first place and our second BN leg with a 191.5 and second place. We also got a cool tote for high scoring dog from the A classes!

Our Novice run started a little rocky, I was very nervous! We lost 7 points in the on-leash heeling. But after that we got in a rhythm  she lost .5 point for moving a foot in the stand and then she was BEAUTIFUL in her off leash heeling. Focused, head up, loved it! She lost .5 point in the off-lead. Her recall was great, good finish! 

Beginner Novice was a bit choppy, we got caught a little off guard when a dog scratched ahead of us. BUT we had a runoff for 2nd place and she was dynamite in the heeling! So that was a nice way to end our time in the ring!

Overall, I am very proud! I never thought I would walk into an obedience ring, so I am thrilled with our first run ever!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! Way to go Mira!!! So great to get that first ever leg. Still have my ribbon up. Isn't it great to be walking next to a good heeling dog?! Thats my favorite part of obedience, getting the heeling so it feels like we are gliding together. 

I understand your nerves. I think I threw up before my first time in the Novice A ring, and one or two times after that....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

mlopez said:


> Isn't it great to be walking next to a good heeling dog?! Thats my favorite part of obedience, getting the heeling so it feels like we are gliding together.


YES!!! Oh that was fun!!! It inspires me to keep training!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good job! Novice A is a great start!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jessica big big congrats on your 1st time in the obedience venue for real.. Hopefully you will be bitten by that particular bug like the rest of us! You guys are a awesome team and that is what the sport is about! Congrats again and I can't wait to hear of great things to come! You go girl!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What can't that Mira girlie do. Congrats to the rock star!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So you want to hear something kind of embarrassing? Your first time in the ring was TWENTY-ONE points higher than my first time in the ring! HAHA my novice A days were a trip. Congrats on a wonderful day!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Her heel free was my favorite part, so I cut that out of the video and you get to see that! Focused on the good parts!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Her heel free was my favorite part, so I cut that out of the video and you get to see that! Focused on the good parts!


All I can say is WOW!!! That was fabulous! She was trotting all the way, head up, paying attention. Her about turns were really great. Beautiful. One tiny comment (nit-picking, but you are good enough to be perfect!). It looks like when you line her up to start heeling, she is in a forged position, with you standing at her butt instead of at her shoulder. Once you start going, she is in perfect position. But then on the halt, she is again forged. Maybe she thinks "stopped in heel" is a different position than "heeling." Just something that stuck out to me through all that amazingness 

Mira is going to be a great way to introduce you to obedience. You'll have a lot of fun with her. You should be super proud! Congrats again.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! Yes, we have LOTS of training yet to do. My friend commented that I am very inconsistent with my body language. She said sometimes I indicate my halt long before but then don't halt, then suddenly I do and she gets caught off guard. Truthfully, we have not really worked on heel position on its own, my focus has been almost totally focused on keeping her focus (wow I used focus 3 times in one sentence!). I figure once I am where I want to be on that I can start working on the other stuff.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! Awesome! Very inspiring to hear you're putting in the work and getting results! Can't wait to hear future brags!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes! Jessica, you and team Mira are just the best! So proud of you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful  Congratulations again!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Right back at ya!!!! Proud of you two!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OH WOW, huge congratulations!!! I'm so proud of you guys, taking on a new sport rather than staying in your "comfort zone". AND proving that Mira can do it all !


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Truly awe inspiring! You are such a fun team with both your dogs. Huge congratulations you will go far in obedience as well as agility. Wait until you get to utility, it is SO FUN! It's my favorite. Do I see a future OTCH MACH in our GRF family???


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mira! I agree with the judge - Beautiful!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is super awesome!!! Way to go Mira.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Wonderful wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Thank you! Yes, we have LOTS of training yet to do. My friend commented that I am very inconsistent with my body language. She said sometimes I indicate my halt long before but then don't halt, then suddenly I do and she gets caught off guard. Truthfully, we have not really worked on heel position on its own, my focus has been almost totally focused on keeping her focus (wow I used focus 3 times in one sentence!). I figure once I am where I want to be on that I can start working on the other stuff.



Its hard to focus on yourself in the ring since most of the time in training you are so focused on the dog. That body language stuff will come in time.  I just recently found out that I was swinging my arms like a crazy German soldier marching. I busted out laughing watching it. My friends made me walk patterns by myself for a bit... :uhoh: 

Heel position on its own is not as important in Novice. It's in open where you can run into trouble, considering there are 4 finishes and more halts in the heeling, generally. 

Are you entered today (Sunday) too? I wasn't sure if you were doing a two show weekend.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Heel position on its own is not as important in Novice.


But most of the points you lose in novice generally will be forging, lagging, crowding, and crabbing... so it is important to a certain extent. 

That video - she is so pretty to watch I didn't even see if she was out of heel position at all. There is a dog I've seen over here who has similar movement and at least from the ringside it does take a lot of attention off the trainer.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!!

I do think she takes attention off me, thank goodness!!!

We did show today. She was BEAUTIFUL in her exercises. She was focused walking into the ring and stayed focused the whole time! I was so thrilled and she knew it too, she was so proud of herself. Unfortunately she laid down in the sit-stay. darn! Regardless I am still very happy. Today I got everything out of her that I wanted, and that was FUN!

I also got lots of compliments on her heeling, I do think she is fun to watch, just very happy and bouncy. That is her style!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good job today, even with the NQ! She just needs to understand what's requested of her, and she will ace it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> good job today, even with the NQ! She just needs to understand what's requested of her, and she will ace it!


Thanks! Yes, I have a feeling that she does not really understand she was supposed to remain sitting. In training she has never gone down, so I don't think she ever really learned it is not an appropriate choice. It was also very hot today.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Megora said:


> But most of the points you lose in novice generally will be forging, lagging, crowding, and crabbing... so it is important to a certain extent.


Oh, of course! Totally agree. I was talking more about the standing still heel position, like you would see in finishes and halts. I think Mira was in perfect position while moving!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mlopez said:


> Oh, of course! Totally agree. I was talking more about the standing still heel position, like you would see in finishes and halts.


I saw that after making my comment. :curtain: But I left it there as my gut reaction as somebody who's routinely losing points on figure 8 patterns because her dog won't get out of her way on that inner circle.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stays suck! Ugh! But so glad she worked so well for you and focused so well! Now go find your next trial! LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

There is another trial nearby in March... So we have lots of time to train!!! :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

March sounds like a good time to go visit my Aunt and Grandma in Southern California. Where is the trial?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Uh oh! I had to go check to make sure I was right, I had look awhile ago when I was thinking about entering something else.

Looks like there are actually two trials coming up nearby in Valley Center, CA. I think that is maybe 30 min from me. Feb 18-19 (I think this may conflict with agility) and March 17/18. I would still need to check with agility. PLUS I need to find out about hunt tests next year, still need to get that last JH leg! Can you tell I have not *really* started planning my calendar for next year!

On second thought, I am nervous enough, no visiting! :curtain:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Uh oh! I had to go check to make sure I was right, I had look awhile ago when I was thinking about entering something else.
> 
> Looks like there are actually two trials coming up nearby in Valley Center, CA. I think that is maybe 30 min from me. Feb 18-19 (I think this may conflict with agility) and March 17/18. I would still need to check with agility. PLUS I need to find out about hunt tests next year, still need to get that last JH leg! Can you tell I have not *really* started planning my calendar for next year!
> 
> On second thought, I am nervous enough, no visiting! :curtain:


:--sad:I was going to bring the dogs and trial with you so we could both be nervous.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> :--sad:I was going to bring the dogs and trial with you so we could both be nervous.


Well in that case!!!  I also think there is another show up in orange county that has obedience and agility, its 4 days or something like that. I have never been but I really wanted to go this year. Let me find more info.


----------

